# D7100 black and white issue solved



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

I could not shoot to black and white, because in my chosen settings U1 I had enabled the sport program for my high speed wildlife shooting.  For some reason this disables black and white.  that said all I have to do is enable black and white in the camera, and while it is enabled if I switch back to U1 I am in full color, just switch to any other mode by the command dial and I am shooting in black and white.  It's either or so I am not shooting all photos in both, but there is no need to enable anything except JPEG.  I believe that I can enable a black and white program for U2, or I can keep that as my landscape settings. 

Really it's somewhat amazing that no one knew how simple this was, as no double file formats or new cards or new programs were needed, just as I said.

So thanks to me it is done for FREE as I predicted.

About to look at some grave markers now.

CIAO


----------



## jaomul (Oct 26, 2015)

Reported


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Reported



It was easy, the problem was that the camera scene programs disable black and white automatically for some unknown reason. There is no need to get upset because I remedied the issue on my own.  I thank everyone for the help they gave, because it got me thinking in different ways, but again the issue was solved without either new hardware or software, or cost.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> I could not shoot to black and white, because in my chosen settings U1 I had enabled the sport program for my high speed wildlife shooting.  For some reason this disables black and white.  that said all I have to do is enable black and white in the camera, and while it is enabled if I switch back to U1 I am in full color, just switch to any other mode by the command dial and I am shooting in black and white.  It's either or so I am not shooting all photos in both, but there is no need to enable anything except JPEG.  I believe that I can enable a black and white program for U2, or I can keep that as my landscape settings.
> 
> Really it's somewhat amazing that no one knew how simple this was, as no double file formats or new cards or new programs were needed, just as I said.
> 
> ...



So..... you end up taking TWO SHOTS....... one in color and one in black and white?

What about your crying about memory space, and not having enough money to buy larger cards and bigger drives?  And in the end you STILL end up with _two of everything_?

And all the drivel about a monochrome monitor.......... which has _squat_ to do with field work.


What happens when the UFO swoops down to pick up Sasquatch (riding the Loch Ness Monster) while you forget to turn the dial back to U1? 






Hilarious.


Abso-feaking-tively hilarious.  I'm sure we'll all refer to this silly thread for years go come.




Thanks for the laughs.  It truly was enjoyable.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > I could not shoot to black and white, because in my chosen settings U1 I had enabled the sport program for my high speed wildlife shooting.  For some reason this disables black and white.  that said all I have to do is enable black and white in the camera, and while it is enabled if I switch back to U1 I am in full color, just switch to any other mode by the command dial and I am shooting in black and white.  It's either or so I am not shooting all photos in both, but there is no need to enable anything except JPEG.  I believe that I can enable a black and white program for U2, or I can keep that as my landscape settings.
> ...



No I am not taking two shots, I merely took all the shots in the cemetery as black and white, and if I choose color just go back to U1.
The Catskill Goose Clan


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

You figured out a way to shoot color, then to flip a switch and shoot things in B&W!

Dude, you *moved the goalposts* on yourself to get rid of the cognitive dissonance you were having. YESTERDAY you absolutely insisted that you wanted BOTH color and B&W images, from the SAME shot...today...well...you're happy to double-clutch and do something entirely,entirely different.

*Bravo!*


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> You figured out a way to shoot color, then to flip a switch and shoot things in B&W!
> 
> Dude, you *moved the goalposts* on yourself to get rid of the cognitive dissonance you were having. YESTERDAY you absolutely insisted that you wanted BOTH color and B&W images, from the SAME shot...today...well...you're happy to double-clutch and do something entirely,entirely different.
> 
> *Bravo!*


No I found a new way, just as I said I would. Again I could not shoot anything in black and white, because I had the sport program enabled in my U1 setting.  Once that was resolved other options quickly emerged.  I was only entertaining double files because I could not shoot anything in black and white, so with that resolved I can switch from color to black and white from the command dial, no menus.

The ugly duckling


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah, *a new way*....meaning>>>goalposts moved...

I'm glad you're happy with the solution you arrived at, but it is entirely NOT what you were so adamant about doing less than 24 hours ago. Still...I'm glad you've figured out something that was bugging you. It's good when you can come to a solution you're happy with.

Yeah...the scene modes on many cameras do impose some limits; on many cameras, certain dial pre-set positions will not allow white balance adjustments, or will not allow RAW capture, and so on and so on.

I still think that Lightroom would be a very valuable tool for handling your images.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, *a new way*....meaning>>>goalposts moved...
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with the solution you arrived at, but it is entirely NOT what you were so adamant about doing less than 24 hours ago. Still...I'm glad you've figured out something that was bugging you. It's good when you can come to a solution you're happy with.
> 
> ...


I was adamant in an errant way, because the camera refused all attempts to enable black and white photography.  Discovering the software glitch which prevents sport black and white shooting, something that makes no sense by the way, is what changed the goalpost as you call it.  I said that I was going to take the simplest solution, and I did.  I was told that I needed to buy lightroom and new cards, and I said I would figure it out, and I did.

So stop whining already,


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> .......... and I said I would figure it out, and I did......





Auslese said:


> No I am not taking two shots, I merely took all the shots in the cemetery as black and white, and if I choose color just go back to U1.
> The Catskill Goose Clan





So, you CANNOT  *D7100 Question, can I have this camera shoot every photo in color and BW*?


Major fail.



Nice try.







And your constant link bait doesn't interest me one bit.



.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > No I am not taking two shots, I merely took all the shots in the cemetery as black and white, and if I choose color just go back to U1.
> ...



Actually, now that I can shoot black and white in the first place, yesterday I could not, there is no reason to shoot every photo in both.  That was as I saw it the only solution at the time.  Anyone know why the sport mode disables black and white?  Happy Turkey


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok, So you have U1 is sport and U2 is landscape and if in the P S M or A modes it goes to B&W. 

I would rather use U1 for B&W and set the filter color (actually I would need U1 for people B&W and U2 for landscape B&W) and the other picture controls relevant to B&W. 

However as others noted, it is often more satisfying to process a B&W image in post processing and not in the camera. 

As to why Sport mode disables B&W, just a guess, but it could be the extra processing by the camera will slow the frame rate and that is probably one of the priorities of Sport mode (I guess I skipped the camera modes class).


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

It doesn't disable b&w, and it's not a glitch or error.... it was _designed _to be a mode to shoot in color.

Same reason why opening your refrigerator turns on the light inside it.


BTW, scene modes are 'training wheels' for newbies.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Ok, So you have U1 is sport and U2 is landscape and if in the P S M or A modes it goes to B&W.
> 
> I would rather use U1 for B&W and set the filter color (actually I would need U1 for people B&W and U2 for landscape B&W) and the other picture controls relevant to B&W.
> 
> ...


Actually it was noted by others here that it is far better to take the black and white image in the camera, because in post processing all you are doing is removing color saturation, and the camera will do more than this for black and white.  I do not yet have an opinion on this one, but I will after some more experimentation.  It was too Sunny today for tombstone shots.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> Actually it was noted by others here that it is far better to take the black and white image in the camera, because in post processing all you are doing is removing color saturation, and the camera will do more than this for black and white.  I do not yet have an opinion on this one, but I will after some more experimentation.  It was too Sunny today for tombstone shots.


Actually nobody here would ever recommend using in-camera conversion over software conversion.  It limits you to the parameters defined by the firmware designer as opposed to having full control over them with full-fledged post processing software.  I'm not going to go back and read that entire thread again but as I recall the only one touting in-camera conversion was you.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

SCraig said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it was noted by others here that it is far better to take the black and white image in the camera, because in post processing all you are doing is removing color saturation, and the camera will do more than this for black and white.  I do not yet have an opinion on this one, but I will after some more experimentation.  It was too Sunny today for tombstone shots.
> ...


Wrong, the traveler said this in post number 45 yesterday.

"One of the reasons you (OP) will never be happy is because you think that a good BW image is a good color image with all the colors removed - and that is totally not true.

A good bw image depends on the contrast of tones of white, grey and black.
The absolute worst way to get a good bw image is to take a good color image and take the color out by desaturation."

It's in the eyes


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> Wrong, the traveler said this in post number 45 yesterday...........




You might want to actually read that post.




The_Traveler said:


> One of the reasons you (OP) will never be happy is because you think that a good BW image is a good color image with all the colors removed - and that is totally not true.
> 
> A good bw image depends on the contrast of tones of white, grey and black.
> The absolute worst way to get a good bw image is to take a good color image and take the color out by desaturation.
> ...




And your constant click-bait is a waste of forum bandwidth.



Auslese said:


> ......  DSC_8065bb


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, the traveler said this in post number 45 yesterday...........
> ...



Why are you being so negative?  I solved the problem that I had, and thanked those who tried to help.  None of my photos are a waste of bandwidth, unless you click. that said you also do not need to read this either, however doing so is your choice.  Not everyone gets this on film,  

He ask me for a cigarette when he was done.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> Why are you being so negative? ........



Why are you feeling so smug and superior?



Auslese said:


> ..........I solved the problem that I had..........



Um, no you haven't.  You just haven't realized you didn't yet.  Hopefully, in time, you will. 

You had two requests.... to have your camera take the SAME photo in both color & b&w.  You haven't done that yet.  You also want to view the same image on your monitor in both b&w.  You haven't done that either.


Perhaps going back and reading the two threads will make sense to you.



Auslese said:


> , .......... that said you also do not need to read this either, however doing so is your choice.  Not everyone gets this on film, bbb
> 
> He ask me for a cigarette when he was done.



If frogs had pockets, they'd carry guns so they wouldn't have to be afraid of snakes.  123xyz


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you being so negative? ........
> ...



But I no longer have to take two photos, because now I can shoot black and white at will, with one command dial switch.  Wanting to take both was my solution to being able to shoot in black and white in the first place, which I could not do for an unseen reason.  Why is this upsetting you?  Move on already, and gimme a big hug  https://www.flickr.com/photos/136279335@N04/21327400674/in/album-72157659747869266/


----------



## SCraig (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> Wrong, the traveler said this in post number 45 yesterday.
> 
> "One of the reasons you (OP) will never be happy is because you think that a good BW image is a good color image with all the colors removed - and that is totally not true.
> 
> ...


Which in no way, form or fashion whatsoever indicates that Lew prefers in-camera conversion over post-processing software.  Can you please point out to me where he stated that he did?

On second thought, never mind.  I don't really care how you justify it.


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

SCraig said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, the traveler said this in post number 45 yesterday.
> ...


You do care for some reason, or you would not have taken the time to ask.....  Look she saved you a piece.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

Auslese said:


> You do care for some reason, or you would not have taken the time to ask.....  Look she saved you a piece.  The Hoof Master




Too bad you don't care........ to even try to listen to what those who want to help you are telling you.  Oh, a squirrel!


----------



## Auslese (Oct 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Auslese said:
> 
> 
> > You do care for some reason, or you would not have taken the time to ask.....  Look she saved you a piece.
> ...


I did listen, and was told to buy new camera cards, then buy new software (lightroom) but I thankfully did not heed and solved the problem in my own way, as I said that I would. No monitor changes needed.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2015)

I told you to download FREE software from Nikon.



480sparky said:


> First off, learn to 'see' in b&w.  Spending hours in front of a monitor clicking on image after image in the hopes that an image will suddenly jump out and and be an award-winner is a *huge *waste of time.  So you should only be working with images that you know beforehand have a chance of becoming monochrome masterpieces.  I rarely 'see' a black and white for the first time in post.... 99.99% of mine are 'seen' before I even pick up the camera.
> 
> Ansel Adams rarely shot color.  Look how well his b&w shots came out.  I doubt he spent much time in the darkroom trying to salvage an image... he did all that legwork out in the field.  If the scene wasn't worthy of clicking a shutter, he moved on. He knew full well what his finished image was going to look like before he grabbed a tripod.
> 
> ...




I also suggested just shooting in B&W.



480sparky said:


> If B&W is so important, then just shoot in b&w JPEG.  Problem solved.




To which, you replied that was not an option.



Auslese said:


> Nah, BW is only important in some photos, besides if I am shooting in BW Murphy predicts an alien landing or Bigfoot asking me for directions.



Now you're just so d*@&ned proud that you suddenly discovered a left-handed way to shoot in black and white that your ego forces you to make the rest of us out to be fools.  Sorry, it didn't work. We've seen right through you.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

I think we're done here.  I don't see anything productive happening.

OP:  Please note that your random links have been removed.  Any further repetition of this will be considered spamming and dealt with according to forum rules.


----------

